
Show HN: Covid-19 mortality rates per 100k persons (updated) - adventured
If anyone is interested in how their state or country is doing per capita. These are the latest Covid-19 mortality rates per 100,000 persons. Accurate as of roughly April 18th. I&#x27;ve broadened the group to include more nations vs my last post.<p>Belgium 47.4, Spain 43.9, Italy 38.4, France 28.8, UK 23.8, the Netherlands 21, Switzerland 15.9, Sweden 14.8, Ireland 11.8, United States 11.6, Luxembourg 11.6, Portugal 6.6, Denmark 5.9, Austria 5, Germany 5, Canada 4, Slovenia 3.5, Norway 3, Estonia 2.9, Ecuador 2.6, Iceland 2.5, Turkey 2.3, Romania 2.1, Dominican Republic 2, Israel 1.9, Czechia 1.7, Finland 1.6, Serbia 1.6, Lithuania 1.1, Greece 1, Peru 1, Poland 0.9, Chile 0.67, Mexico 0.51, South Korea 0.45, Argentina 0.29, Australia 0.26, Latvia 0.26, New Zealand 0.25, Slovakia 0.2, Singapore 0.19, Japan 0.17, Thailand 0.06, Taiwan 0.02<p>US states (segmented):<p>New York 68.5, New Jersey 45.7, Connecticut 31, Louisiana 27.5, Michigan 23, Massachusetts 22.6, Rhode Island 13.7<p>Illinois 9.9, Indiana 8.1, Maryland 7.7, Colorado 7.2, Delaware 6.9, Pennsylvania 6.5, Georgia 6.4, Vermont 6.2, Mississippi 5.2, Nevada 5.1<p>Ohio 3.8, Florida 3.6, Wisconsin 3.6, Oklahoma 3.5, Kentucky 3.2, Alabama 3, Virginia 3, Kansas 2.9, New Hampshire 2.9, Missouri 2.8, California 2.7, Arizona 2.5, Idaho 2.5, New Mexico 2.5, Maine 2.4, Iowa 2.3, South Carolina 2.3, Minnesota 2.1, Tennessee 2.1, *Puerto Rico 1.8, Oregon 1.7, North Carolina 1.6, Texas 1.5, Nebraska 1.4, Arkansas 1.2, Alaska 1.2, North Dakota 1.1<p>West Virginia 1, Montana 1, Utah 0.8, South Dakota 0.79, Hawaii 0.64
======
throwawayxxy
Thank you.

Nevertheless: this is meaningless.

Protocols for counting deaths are different in different countries. Plus they
are, in my opinion, absurd.

In Spain only those deaths that a. happen in a hospital _and_ b. were tested
positive _before death_ are counted.

Needless to say, testing is scarce and has been for the past two months.

Better source of actual deaths caused by the epidemy in Spain is the
following:

Mortality Excess for all Causes Report (in Spanish):
[https://www.isciii.es/QueHacemos/Servicios/VigilanciaSaludPu...](https://www.isciii.es/QueHacemos/Servicios/VigilanciaSaludPublicaRENAVE/EnfermedadesTransmisibles/MoMo/Paginas/Informes-
MoMo-2020.aspx)

And still one has to take into account that the Justice administration is
collapsed as well (i.e., deaths are not reported timely [note the dark
"confidence interval" around the daily death toll in the graph; also read last
paragraph in the report]).

Note that this counts deaths by all factors, including health system collapse.
(Which, in my opinion, are result of the epidemy, and its mismanagement.)

 _Similar_ but _different_ accounting is used in other countries.

It's a mess.

~~~
adventured
There is wide understanding it's a mess and that nations use different methods
of counting Covid deaths. These are obvious things at this point in the
pandemic.

It's not meaningless. The 20,000 death count in France is not likely to be
missing another 50,000 deaths. If they're missing 5,000 deaths, the 20k scale
is still extremely useful. In many of the hardest hit nations we can use these
counts as floors if nothing else and go from there. It provides a very
reasonable ballpark understanding of what's happening in many (not all)
nations and states.

If a nation is reporting thousands of deaths, we know they're being hit by it
- regardless of +/\- counts - and can pay closer attention accordingly.

------
VieEnCode
Thanks for this. Can I ask where you've obtained the stats from please?

~~~
adventured
The Johns Hopkins University (CSSE dept) data on nations and the individual US
state websites (which all have dashboards updated typically daily).

This site: [https://covidtracking.com/](https://covidtracking.com/)

is excellent for US state data and is usually updated multiple times per day
(they also have a running history per state). I typically combine that with
double checking state sites to see if there are any more recent updates
available for the date I'm locking in (eg for a post like this).

And of course the population figures are then used for each location to arrive
at the per 100,000 number (the per 100k mortality data isn't provided like
this anywhere else that I have found).

